# The price of sugar may be going up !



## mmcmdl (Apr 20, 2021)

I watched the original sign for over 19 years from the Lever Brothers plant and the Baltimore Sunpapers plant . 3 of my former co-workers just left for other jobs but many still are working there . What burned was the " sugar shack" . I believe the buildings are still standing .


----------



## higgite (Apr 20, 2021)

Sugar syrup anyone?

Tom


----------



## rwm (Apr 20, 2021)

Iconic. Crazy.
R


----------



## Aukai (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 21, 2021)

Wow, sugar is really flammable and actually explosive under the right conditions. Static electricity is a constant problem in processing.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 21, 2021)

Wow! 
I have some RSI Rogers Sugar stock. It is a steady eddie dividend payer as sugar is used a lot, as we all know.
Pierre


----------



## cathead (Apr 21, 2021)

The American diet is overloaded with sugar so it might be good thing although not perceived as such by many.


----------



## SLK001 (Apr 21, 2021)

Maybe this will get the sugar tariffs removed, so that foreign producers can sell in the US (Brazilian sugar is ~$0.10 a pound).


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 21, 2021)

There has been a reduction of 15% in worldwide sugar consumption within the last year or so I believe.  People worldwide are reducing their sugar intake due to the knowledge of health concerns.

Still sucks this plant burnt.


----------



## higgite (Apr 21, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> Maybe this will get the sugar tariffs removed, so that foreign producers can sell in the US (Brazilian sugar is ~$0.10 a pound).


Or maybe more people will buy Imperial sugar and keep Texans employed. 

Tom


----------



## ddickey (Apr 21, 2021)

No Crystal man, Crystal is the best. Buy Crystal. lol


----------



## Superburban (Apr 21, 2021)

Didn't that place blow up about 15 years ago?

Dust in an enclosed space, is nothing to mess with. Even stuff that does not burn, can be bad in dust form.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 22, 2021)

It blows up every so often . Sugar dust is quite explosive .


----------



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2021)

So does this mean I can't sugar coat things anymore?   

Ah, well, my doc says I should be staying away from sugary things anyway. And carbs too because they end up as sugar. Says I can't eat bread so no sandwiches, no noodles, no pasta cause that's noodles, no rice & some noodles are made of rice, no burritos or tacos because tortilla, basically all the things I love to eat. I can eat salad but the salad dressing is bad. So I says...." Doc, basically I can't eat anything that tastes good", doc says "yup". 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Well, today I had me spaghetti with meatballs, AND garlic BREAD! And yesterday I had me a burrito! Was sooo good! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





(But 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 don't tell my doc! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
)


----------



## Aukai (Apr 22, 2021)

Moderation.....


----------



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2021)

Too hard! Just cause my name is Will doesn't mean I have a lot of Will power!   

I love burritos & I love noodles!


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 22, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> It blows up every so often . Sugar dust is quite explosive .


ooooh now I have to stick a rag in my potato cannon fill the rest with sugar and a blow torch 6 feet away for science!


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 22, 2021)

Billingtons dark brown molasses sugar!  Great on oatmeal
I buy it by the case from Sugarland Texas


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 22, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> ooooh now I have to stick a rag in my potato cannon fill the rest with sugar and a blow torch 6 feet away for science!


Don't forget we NEED video here. For science education of course.


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 22, 2021)

now time to get some hair spray I tested it gas in a spray can makes lots of noise and does not work well really scary!


----------



## Aukai (Apr 22, 2021)

I could tell you some stories about people  who were non compliant Will.....


----------

